# iOS app showing multiple wrong (other vehicle) locations!



## fritter63 (Nov 9, 2018)

App locator seems to getting its messages crossed today. I’m seeing locations of Dallas, San Diego, Cupertino, and even the actual location today. Will post dome pics


----------



## fritter63 (Nov 9, 2018)

fritter63 said:


> App locator seems to getting its messages crossed today. I'm seeing locations of Dallas, San Diego, Cupertino, and even the actual location today. Will post dome pics


Pictures taken in order within minutes. Jumps back and forth while you watch!


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

So while this is interesting there is no icon on the screen for either you or your car. It is simply map locations. However of course I had to open my map and sure enough it shows my location at home, but no icon for the car. The map is not changing at all, it shows my home location, but the bottom it keeps changing and says my car is traveling on N on the street I live on (which runs east and west) at 30ish MPH and then it changes and says it is traveling N on Six Forks Road in Raleigh. 

Yes - I had to get up and go make sure the car is in the garage and it is. 

Tesla is having some issues !!!!!!


Edit - checked the second car and it is doing the same thing. My location is good, but car is travelling at our address and in Austin per the address at the bottom of the screen that would typically show its location. Now it has gone to Vancouver and Bloomfield. The map never changes, just the address at the bottom. That time travel is getting faster.


----------



## fritter63 (Nov 9, 2018)

Yes, don’t know why that address isn’t showing on the uploaded pics, it is there!


----------



## Gwgans (Aug 10, 2017)

Did your car have an MCU replacement? Something similar happened to my car after they replaced that part.


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

fritter63 said:


> App locator seems to getting its messages crossed today. I'm seeing locations of Dallas, San Diego, Cupertino, and even the actual location today. Will post dome pics


We saw this today on Android.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

My car teleported to Phoenix yesterday 😎


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Over the last day or so, I’ve noticed my in-car navigation having trouble placing the arrow in the actual direction the car is facing or sometimes having the position slightly off (this seems to happen most when coming from garages, but not always). I’ve also noticed some possible lag.

I’m on 2019.5.15.


----------



## MIwanski (Mar 12, 2019)

Has anyone had an issue with their Tesla app showing their vehicle driving or at another location when it is parked? I have my model 3 at the tint shop right now and checked in on the app and it showed my car in Texas and then California 5 minutes later. I live in Nebraska btw.


----------



## MIwanski (Mar 12, 2019)

Thank you for moving to the correct thread.


----------



## redlightning (Nov 22, 2016)

A strange thing happened to me yesterday. When checking to see where my wife parked the car on my mobile app it showed that my car was currently driving down the highway. A bit panicky I ran out to the street to find my car parked where my wife had left it. Another look at the app showed that "my car" was traveling north on a highway in Los Angeles. Only problem is, I live in Toronto, Canada! After about 5 minutes it returned to normal.

Very strange indeed. Has anyone else seen this kind of behaviour? This has never happened to me before and my only recent change was that I jumped on the FSD band wagon about three days ago.

Edit: Forgot to mention that I'm a Model 3 LR RWD owner on 2019.5.15 software.


----------



## MIwanski (Mar 12, 2019)

I had the same problem on Friday but I have not run into it since. Hopefully whatever the glitch was they got worked out.


----------



## fritter63 (Nov 9, 2018)

redlightning said:


> A strange thing happened to me yesterday. When checking to see where my wife parked the car on my mobile app it showed that my car was currently driving down the highway. A bit panicky I ran out to the street to find my car parked where my wife had left it. Another look at the app showed that "my car" was traveling north on a highway in Los Angeles. Only problem is, I live in Toronto, Canada!
> .


We're going to need you to buy a one day visa for that trip, AND apologize to us as well.......


----------

